# 100 quattro restarting problem



## 914junkie (Jan 16, 2005)

My 1989 100 quattro will not restart once it's warmed up. It will start and run & drive fine but once it's shut off it will not restart until it has cooled down. I was told it was the power stage on the coil & replaced it but has not solved the problem. Any idea's anyone??? I could use some advice. Thanx.


----------



## yawdi (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 100 quattro restarting problem (914junkie)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/v8/msgs/87199.phtml


----------



## Pizzadub (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 100 quattro restarting problem (yawdi)*

Had this problem on 88 80 Q. You have a vacumn leak on the air boot from the throttle body to air box. Mine was on the PCV breather hose that fits under the boot. The boot could also be cracked. Any air leak on this boot is major. I repaired mine with JB Quick weld. You should pull it off and inspect it. $90 new at dealer. The reason the car starts cold is from the assist of your sixth fuel injector(cold start injector). Which won't assist when the car is warm.


----------

